
David vs. Goliath: Nauru Rejects'one China'recognizes Taiwan as Nation - ycombonator
https://www.taiwannews.com.tw/en/news/3666113
======
i_feel_great
Nauru is the plaything of the China vs anti-China forces. No good will come of
it for the Nauruans. Also other Pacific Island nations

~~~
petre
It's basically recognizing whichever side pays better to do so. They also
operate a refugee camp where Australia sends asylum seekers in exchange for
aid.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nauru#Foreign_relations](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nauru#Foreign_relations)

------
Stranger43
Does Taiwan reconive Taiwan as Taiwan or do they still claim to be The
republic of China?

A big part of this conflict is due to the US along with the army of Taiwan
insisting that the republic of chine should be the only China represented at
the UN For decades after the kumquat army lost the civil war something China
have neither forgotten nor forgiven.

And to make it worse distancing themselves from that policy/claim is still a
sore issue for Taiwan.

an similar but less heated conflict exist in Europe between Greece and the
FYROM who claims to be Macedonia a name that traditionally belongs to a region
of Greece.

The pieces on the grand chessboard of nations is not always simple and
individual issues can look less complex then they are when presented in
isolation of the full context.

